# Oh no. Arceus is coming to the U.S



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

How do you think the U.S.A is going to act when Arceus is announced?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, all four options are equally likely, I'd say.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

I say a little o' two and a little o' three.
The last pope said Pokemon was harmless, so I think it'll be mainly Protestant Christains griping. Yes, they do make the majority in the US, so it doesn't make much of a difference. 
The newscasts will be unintentionally hilarious, as always, though. It's always funny to see some middle-aged acter-wannabe rant on and on about how "Pokemons" are "corrupting our youth". A mispronounciation here, a mispronounciation there, gullible parents will have a fit over it, same ol' funny-as-hell crap that there was in the late 90s.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't believe any of the options are enough to convey the severity of the reaction.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking pointless newscasts with unintentionally hilarious overpronounced words. We should take bets on how they pronounce "Pokémon". My bet's on "pock-uh-mans".


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

The extremely religious will have more to gripe about. And I'll have a great time hearing newscasts mispronounce Pokemon and probably Arceus as well. Also now my bio dad will gripe at me calling be an atheist for liking it as well. -__-


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Choice number 2. Churches will probably sue Nintendo for making a Pokemon God. Number three also seems likely.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 26, 2008)

Either 1 or 4. Let's _hope_ no one will care, but then again, mass chaos could be fun. >=)

I voted Mass Chaos. =P


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 26, 2008)

Why is creating a Pokémon god an issue when no one makes newscasts about created religions in other games/stories?

LET'S BAN THE LEGEND OF ZELDA DIN, NAYRU AND FARORE ARE CORRUPTING OUR YOUTH


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think it will be a big deal, unless somebody just shouts out, "Arceus is the creation pokemon!? Arceus must be God!"


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd say that having a church in the game will make the reaction ten times more intense.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, someone needs to paint big pictures of Arceus all over the ceiling of a church once that happens, kinda like the Sistine Chapel. That would lead to some *SERIOUSLY* funny newscasts nationwide.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd say probably that nobody will care. Pokemon isn't as publicized as it once used to be.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 26, 2008)

Nothing much, I think. People are scared to admit they still like "pokeymanz". I, if asked, reply with, "Pokemon? Hell yeah." But other people are like, "hurr pokeymanz is stoopid lols hao cud u liek dat stuf". Whatever.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm, yeah, as long as some Pokemon's fan's parent doesn't see it and say "WTH THERE'S A GOD POKEMON OMG IM TOTALLY GOING 2 SUE NINTENDO" we should be fine.


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

Eh, it'll probably get to the news somehow and someone will say something about it, but I doubt that we'll hear anybody screaming about the Pokémon series fabricating a god and stuff like that.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Four. Pokemon's heyday is done and past. It's not really popular enough to elicit any mass response.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

Nothing will happen; it'll be through TRU, and Nintendo won't play up the fact that is it essentially God.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I think nobody will care. Nobody except the people who want Arceus and those few nutters who say Pokémon is evil, that is.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 26, 2008)

> Hmm, yeah, as long as some Pokemon's fan's parent doesn't see it and say "WTH THERE'S A GOD POKEMON OMG IM TOTALLY GOING 2 SUE NINTENDO" we should be fine.


Somehow I doubt _every_ parent would react like that. In fact, it's probable hardly any would.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

it's a pokemon ಠ_ಠ the media won't give a shit will they


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

I had to choose between 3 and 4, but even though I picked 4 there might be, not many, but a few pointless newcasts about it, going on about "Pock-a-mans" and such.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think too many people will care. Yeah, fans will go nuts, but otherwise nothing will really happen.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 26, 2008)

Meh, some extremely idiotic church groups will rant about how "Pokmuns" are evil and all that usual crap they say, but it's unlikely that many people will find out (especially since a lot of those groups seem to know little to nothing about the world around them.)


----------



## nyuu (Jun 26, 2008)

This is dumb. games have had gods and religions in their own fantasy worlds for ages. If someone starts praying to Arceus, that's them being dumb, not a fault of Nintendo or any of the people responsible for designing pokemon.


----------



## Flora (Jun 26, 2008)

I kinda think 1 or 3.  Mass chaos rocks, but so does pointless newscasts.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2008)

I think there will be mass chaos. Firstly, the few obsessed kids will probably go around screaming "OMG I GOT ARCEUS!" and annoy the heck out of their parents. And then there will be a few of the more idiotic churches going around trying to sue Nintendo. Or Nintendo will just not admit that Arceus is god at all. 

There probably will be a few pointless newscasts as well. It's always fun to laugh at people who pronounce "Pokemon" wrong.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, on one side you have the fanatical cults--The Church of Arceus...Orthodox-- and the Church of Church (extremists). They will fight to the death in a wonderful Civil War II and nuke each other, resulting in doom. Doom. DOOOOOM! *cockroach runs up post*


Okay, my honest opinion, not many people in the densely populated areas of the US are obsessed with Pokemon--the vets all know better and small obsessive children are too busy with Grand Theft Auto 4. I doubt it'll be disastrous, but it certainly will tick off the extremists. But who listens to those old codgers anyway? :d

There may be a couple of dumb newscasts or two, like a 60 second thing on Channel 7 with people saying "POCKY MONSTERS YUM". It'll be funny as hell. XDDD


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I voted choice #1. But then again, choice #2 is also possible. (wait, why do I care?)


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

I think nobody will care, seeing as nobody cares about Pokémon in general anymore and I'm not sure anybody would actually notice.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III said:


> Well, on one side you have the fanatical cults--The Church of Arceus...Orthodox-- and the Church of Church (extremists). They will fight to the death in a wonderful Civil War II and nuke each other, resulting in doom. Doom. DOOOOOM! *cockroach runs up post*
> 
> 
> Okay, my honest opinion, not many people in the densely populated areas of the US are obsessed with Pokemon--the vets all know better and small obsessive children are too busy with Grand Theft Auto 4. I doubt it'll be disastrous, but it certainly will tick off the extremists. But who listens to those old codgers anyway? :d
> ...


 Lol. I don't know why but, I think your post is funny. 

 Anyway majority of people could give a hooting' damn about Pokemon. Pokemon is only a knot higher than Digimon almost when it comes to press these days. I can't remember the last time I heard about Pokemon on a newscast. The only people who will make a big deal out of it is old farts with nothing better to do than make a stupid site only about hating Pokemon with bogus 'facts'. You know the one's who won't shut up about satanism in Pokemon. Yeah them. Of course who go's to their sites anyways. And the one's who go to the sites already agree with them anyways.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

No one will really care cause too many people already hacked it.  That way, they didn't have to wait for Arceus to finally come out.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone might raise hell over it, but nobody is going to care, really.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Die-hard Pokemon fans who don't hack or cheat like me will go absolutely _nuts._ *throws vegetables at everything in sight to prove point*


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 27, 2008)

4. If they cared, they would've sued for the scene in The Rise of Darkrai at the end. "uuuh... cause Oracion *mispronounces* means prayer" or something. So yea. No mass chaos for you. Except for the ones who want it and line up overnight. :D *points at self* What?


----------



## Great Aether (Jun 27, 2008)

My friends and I will probably record the newscast, and after watching it, put it up on youtube, advising people that a fun game is to drink every time he mispronounces "Pokémon".


----------



## @lex (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think much will happen - Nintendo won't go "IT'S FINALLY HERE, THE GREAT ALMIGHT CREATOR", and therefore, nobody will notice.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay so I live in England, but I think no-one will care.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

No one will care, much. Eh.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is an outrage how can they be so insensitive to our god? How can they violate the one god whom our four fathers layed the foundation of america for. Somebody anybody think of the children. This is blasphemous, criminal and the Antichrist. The antichrist has shown himself among these pokemon characters like a wolf in sheeps clothing.

I think a public outrage and a religious right woould go on strike.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 29, 2008)

I think that if some religious people did find it blasphemous they would have already heard of its existence by now anyway.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 29, 2008)

Jetx said:


> I think that if some religious people did find it blasphemous they would have already heard of its existence by now anyway.


I know I just thought it would be funny if i over exadurate things to make It funny but I I really thought something simaler might happen. 

( sigh another failed joke)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 29, 2008)

I say that the Americans will be annoyed, and Christians will revolt, attempting to pit their forces against Pokémon's.

'Foe CHRISTIANS sent out JESUS. Foe JESUS used PREACH'


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 30, 2008)

Wouldn't they just change the Pokedex entry and just say the best pokemon in the world like they did with Drifloon?  If they mention the underworld, they change it, but if they say Pokemon God, then all heck will break loose.  My guess is that they will change.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

God I love it when society says that Generation Y is out of control due to videogames.

_Aristotle_ is quoted as saying that teenagers were breaking down society in _his _time.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

I think everyone hates this generation because they don't know anything about it.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 1, 2008)

No one will care.  It's just a game, and an E-Rated game at that.  Far worse games in terms of spirits and gods have been coming out for as long as video games have existed, so I highly doubt Arceus' release will cause any trouble.  Some parents who have always hated pokemon might cause a fuss, but then again, the only way they'd even know about this single, unimportant pokemon (face it, in terms of popularity and importance to the series, Arceus is no Pikachu) would probably be if they're kids got it on their game, in which case it's the parents fault for letting their kids have the game even though it's "demonic" or whatever they think.


----------



## jdb1984 (Jul 1, 2008)

We haven't heard anyone say anything about pokemon being fromn the devil since red/blue.  It'll go by almost unnoticed.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure what'll happen, but what I will say, is that Arceus looks AWESOME.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sure if anything the acknowledgment of Arceus as a god will get censored here in the US.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted for the Church condemns pokemon just because it would be fun to see the Vatican get hyper over a "God" pokemon. Other than that, I think that it will all go unnoticed. The Pokemon hype in the news was over after R/B/Y.


----------



## Erika (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey, Arceus is just proof that there's a God in this world, even if it's in pixelated form, and can catch him/her in little ball capsule. Same applies with Haruhi Suzumiya, only she's a lot more attractive.


----------

